# Vaping’s Not My Thing



## fbb1964 (18/2/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2021-02-16_vaping-s-not-my-thing.html

*Vaping’s Not My Thing*
Posted 16th February 2021 by Dave Cross





The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) is running another ridiculous and despicable anti-vaping campaign. In conjunction with the publisher Scholastic, middle and high school students are being encouraged to enter a “Vaping’s Not My Thing” contest.
The competition1 isn’t the worst aspect of the campaign, even if the thrust promotes a lie. Students are encouraged to create a poster convincing their peers to be worried about “_the risks_” of vaping.



Children are being lured in with the promise of winning a $500 first prize or on of the runner-up $200 prizes. To ensure there is participation, teachers2 are being bribed with the prospect of sharing in the rewards. The teachers of the winners will also pocket $500, or $200 for the runners-up.

The FDA plans on “adapting” the winning entries to use for in-school use.

“_Many youths think vaping is harmless, but it can have serious health consequences_,” the FDA tells teaching staff.

“_Share the student magazine3 with your students and discuss key facts about how vaping can affect their health. Use the questions included in the Contest Planner to guide the discussion. Ask: Why do you think the teens on page 3 of the magazine chose to share their experiences_?”


The FDA claims the “_facts_” include pods containing “_as much nicotine as a whole packet of cigarettes_”. It is widely accepted that vapers self-titrate, and this equivalency is meaningless.

It continues: “_The vapor in e-cigarettes also exposes you to toxic chemicals like formaldehyde, acrolein, and acetaldehyde, as well as harmful metal particles: nickel, lead, chromium, tin, and aluminium_.”

As Planet of the Vapes demonstrated last week4, even something as harmless as an apple contains heavy metals, formaldehyde, and even cyanide – and yet, to date, the FDA is not promoting competitions about them to children and advocating the restriction of apple sales to under-21s.



Teachers are instructed to ask the students how the cited first-person accounts “_support the scientific information in the text_?” As all scientists appreciate, the one thing sound science needs is the support of inexperienced teenage anecdotes.

“_It was making me feel less than who I was. My confidence was just dropping_,” says Katelyn.


“_It was not helping me cope, it was cancelling out my ability to cope,_” says Isaak.

Vaping made Chloe leave class and Kd-jo (aged 11) vaped until she was so anxious she couldn’t leave her house. Apparently. It has not been published what reward these teens received for sharing their personal stories.

Adding to the hysteria, the FDA then talks about the signs of “_vaping addiction_” in terms similar to its previous war on drugs and directs “_those suffering_” to treatment options.

The only thing truly toxic going on here is the Food and Drug Administration and its marketing of vaping to teens to make it seem an edgy lifestyle choice. Will they never learn?

*References:*

Competition rubric and entry information - https://www.scholastic.com/youthvapingrisks/contest_entryinfo_rubric.pdf
Teaching guide - https://www.scholastic.com/youthvapingrisks/teaching_guide_contestplanner.pdf
The student magazine - https://www.scholastic.com/youthvapingrisks/studentmagazine_therisksofvaping.pdf
Fruity little dangers - https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/opinions/2021-02-12_fruity-little-dangers.html

Reactions: Informative 9


----------



## TonySC (18/2/21)

....I'm so nervous that I don't know what to think....*puff puff...
(Proof I'm still a teenager )

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Munro31 (18/2/21)

Ja, keep the kids on smokes till they are 21, then convert them. That's the plan I see forming with all these fake news campaigns.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DavyH (19/2/21)

FDA on a factfinding mission:

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Timwis (19/2/21)

Must be true!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------

